# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  ليس من شيم الكبار يا لاعبي المريخ ::

## العكادي

*نستنكر وندين هذه التصرفات فقد أفسدت علينا فرحة الفوز .. ومهما تكون الاسباب فإن التصرف مشين ولا يشبهنا كسودانيين فهذه فعله الكفرة الذين لا يحثهم دينهم على النظافة وهي شطر الايمان .. يجب أن يواجه هذا التصرف بالحزم من قبل مجلس الإدارة .. وأين رئيس البعثة من هذا الحدث ... والله المستعان ....

الحصاحيصا / حسن وراق
اندلعت احداث شغب مؤسفة في استاد الحصاحيصا عقب مباراة المريخ العاصمي مع النيل حيث قام حارس مرمي المريخ بالاعتداء علي لاعبي النيل عادل بخاري و سامي ضانقلا و السعودي الذي نقل الي مستشفي الحوادث ثم قام بتحطيم اثاثات المكتب التنفيذي لاتحاد الحصاحيصا واضاف السيد محمد جابر المدير التنفيذي بانهم وجدوا جهاز الكمبليوتر الخاص بالاتحاد ملقي علي الارض وتم العبث بتربيزة المدير وقام السيد مبارك احمد عبداللطيف نائب رئيس اتحاد الحصاحيصا بتوجيه السلطات بالقاء القبض علي اللاعب اكرم وتم اخلاء سبيله بعد تدخل رئيس البعثة السيد عبدالصمد محمد عثمان الذي وعد بتعويض الخسائر والاضرار ومن ناحية اخري قام لاعبو فريق المريخ بالتبول داخل قاعة اجتماعات الاتحاد المحلي بالحصاحيصا وذلك في قوارير مياه الصحة الفارغة ووضعوها في ترابيزة الاجتماعات وداخل الثلاجة وتم تحطيم زجاج ترابيزة الاجتماعات الكبري هذا وقد قام السيد محمد سيداحمد سرالختم رئيس الاتحاد بالوقوف علي الفوضي ووعد بأنه لن يسكت عليها والجدير بالذكر ان جماهير غفيرة من الرياضيين بالحصاحيصا استنكرت سلوك لاعبي المريخ المشين بالتبول في قاعة الاجتماعات بالاضافة الي الفوضي التي احدثها اللاعب اكرم الهادي وطالبوا رئيس الاتحاد بتصعيد الامر بتقديم شكوي بهذه الاحداث والسلوك المشين للاعبي المريح .
26



*

----------


## نادرالداني

*وين الدليل على هذا الكلام 

هو الكلام بقروش 

كان تصوروا الحاصل وتوجيبوه لينا عشان نصدق 

ده كلام فراغ ومن الظلم ان يتم قذف اللاعبين بمثل هذه الاتهماات الباطلة 

بالكلام ممكن نكتب اي شئ وممكن نقول كل شئ

سنكون اول من يدين تصرف اللاعبين هذا لو كان هنك دليل واحد على انهم فعلوا ذلك 

ولحين اشعار آخر فاننا نفسر كلامكم هذا بالعبارة التالية 

الغلب حار
                        	*

----------


## العكادي

*[IMG][/IMG]
                        	*

----------


## العكادي

*[IMG][/IMG]
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*نفى عبد الصمد محمد عثمان نائب رئيس نادي المريخ ورئيس بعثة النادي إلى الحصاحيصا ما نشرته بعض المواقع الإلكترونية من أكاذيب بادعاء أن لاعبي المريخ لوثوا مكاتب إستاد الحصاحيصا وتركوا قوارير ممتلئة بالبول فيها وبداخل الثلاجة الخاصة بالإستاد، وقال عبد الصمد: السوائل التي تحدثوا عنها عبارة عن عبوات (فايتمين سي) تمنح بواسطة الجهاز الطبي للاعبين، وذكر أن لاعبي المريخ لم يرتكبوا أي سلوك مشين، وأقسم عبد الصمد بأن الغرفة كانت نظيفة من كل دنس حتى لحظة خروجهم منها، ولم يستبعد أن يكون في الأمر مكيدة مدبرة يرغب أصحابها في الإساءة للمريخ، وختم عبد الصمد حديثه قائلاً: أشهد الله أن ما نسب إلى لاعبينا عارٍ من الصحة، من جهته ذكر محمد سيد أحمد رئيس اتحاد الحصاحيصا أن العلاقة بين اتحاده ونادي المريخ أكثر من متميزة ولا تؤثر فيها الشائعات وأحاديث المغرضين، وقال إن المريخ تبرع بإضاءة إستاد الحصاحيصا في العام 2006 وتبرع بمقاعد البدلاء في العام الماضي، وتنازل عن نصيبه في الدخل لاتحاد الحصاحيصا عدة مرات، وبالتالي لا يوجد ما يستدعي تشويه هذه العلاقة، وقال سيد أحمد: علاقتنا بنادي المريخ ستزداد قوة وتميزاً، ولن تؤثر عليها الأكاذيب والشائعات، كل ما تردد عن تلطيخ لاعبي المريخ لمكاتب الإستاد عارية من الصحة ولا يوجد ما يسندها، وقد تلقيت اتصالاً هاتفياً من الأخ عبد الصمد محمد عثمان وأوضح فيه الحقيقة، وشرح ما التبس على البعض، وختم محمد سيد أحمد حديثه بالتأكيد على أن المباراة انتهت بانتهاء صافرة الحكم، وأنهم لن يسمحوا لأي جهة بتخريب علاقة اتحاد الحصاحيصا بالمريخ.
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*في واحد شاف الناس دي عملت كده
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*الصفوة ما بيعملوا كدا
لو كانوا جلافيط معليش
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*اذا كان هذا الكلام صحيح فو الله انهُ لأمراً عجاب 

وكلام عبد الصمد في محله وانا اشك في انها اشاعات لتخريب سمعة المريخ لاغير 
*

----------


## العكادي

*الجهل مصيبة ... والتريس قبل الحكم ... حكمة ..... الجماعة مفتكرين الفيتامين بول ...... والله الواحد زعل من هذا التصرف .... لكن تأكدنا ولله الحمد من صفويتهم .... فالحرب ضروس ... الاكاذيب سوف تكثر في المتبقي من الجولات ....
*

----------


## العكادي

*يا عمدة مش البول طلع فيتامين .........
*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

وين الدليل على هذا الكلام 

هو الكلام بقروش 

كان تصوروا الحاصل وتوجيبوه لينا عشان نصدق 

ده كلام فراغ ومن الظلم ان يتم قذف اللاعبين بمثل هذه الاتهماات الباطلة 

بالكلام ممكن نكتب اي شئ وممكن نقول كل شئ

سنكون اول من يدين تصرف اللاعبين هذا لو كان هنك دليل واحد على انهم فعلوا ذلك 

ولحين اشعار آخر فاننا نفسر كلامكم هذا بالعبارة التالية 

الغلب حار



تسلم أخي نادر الداني . فعلا أين الدليل على ذلك ؟ فاليأتونا بالدليل و سوف نكون من أول المستنكرين ، و أول من يطالب بعقابهم .
*

----------


## المريود

*ده مستحيل يحصل من انسان عاقل ...
حتى هذة الصورة لم تثبت حقيقة تورط لاعبيننا في ذلك ... 
و اذا تم اثبات ذلك سنطالب بمعاقبة من قام بذلك العمل لانه لا يشبهننا
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*لابد  من ردع اكرم الهادى  فقد تعددت  همجيته  والحق اضرارا   لاحصر لها بسمعة المريخ---
*

----------


## صديق بلول

*قرأت هذا الخبر في موقع سودانا فوق
لكن لم يتقبل عقلي هذا الخبر، فليس هناك داعٍ لمثل هذه الأفعال، ولم تكن هناك أحداث شغب في استاد الحصاحيصا
لكن هناك ما يعرف بحرب الإشاعات وإشانة السمعة، فربما كان شيئا من هذا القبيل، وننتظر لتعرف الحقيقة
حفظ الله الزعيم من كل سوء ووقاه من كيد الكائدين

*

----------


## عادل الناصر

*ياخي معقولة ناس كانو جارين عرقانين يطلع منهم بول قدر الشفناهو في الصور ده !!!!

في السودان مع العرق الشخص العادي ببول مرة واحدة في اليوم ولون البول بكون زي لون زيت الفرامل فمابالك بلعيبة عرقانين لمد ساعة ونص؟!!!
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ده كلام مدسوس ومن فئات حاقدة على المريخ لكن دعهم يموتوا بغيظهم
من الممكن ان يتعارك اكرم مع لاعب لكن ان يصل الامر للتكسير والتخريب فمستحيل
اين كان رجال الامن حتى عمت الفوضى التي ادعوها زورا وبهتانا
حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل على كل الحاقدين وبصراحة الصدارة حارة
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*هسى البول ده مازى موية الماسورة البنشربها
معقولة اللاعبين ديل يكون لون بولهم زى زيهم موحد كدة
وهل تبول الجهاز الفنى معهم؟ 

قومٌ إذا استنبح الأضياف كلبهم قالوا لأمهم بولى على النار
أتمسك البول شحاً أم تجود به  ولا تبول لهم إلا بمقـــــدار
حكمتك يارب
*

----------


## senba

*دى مسائل سهله جدا اثباتها او عدم اثباتها, ما عليهم الا وتحليل البول ومقارنته بما يعرف بالعامل الوراثى, واذا ثبت تورط لاعبى المريخ اتمنى ان تتم معاقبتهم وبشده
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*الفوز حار والوصافة ناااار 
مبروك الدوري والفوز 
نفرح الان بالدوري والكاس وبس 
*

----------


## Jamal Balal

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة العكادي
					

الجهل مصيبة ... والتريس قبل الحكم ... حكمة ..... الجماعة مفتكرين الفيتامين بول ...... والله الواحد زعل من هذا التصرف .... لكن تأكدنا ولله الحمد من صفويتهم .... فالحرب ضروس ... الاكاذيب سوف تكثر في المتبقي من الجولات ....



الم يكن من الاولى ان تأخذ هذا الحديث و تطبقه على نفسك قبل تثبيت الاتهام و الحكم و تسرعك ؟؟؟ عنوانك ادان و حكم  و ليس  من الحكمة فى شىء .. و للاسف انزلته فى منتديات اخرى .. اتمنى تغيير العنوان او حذفه  ( الموضوع )  حتى لا نساهم فى نشر هذه الفرية .
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*حديث غير مقنع 
واكرم دافع عن نفسه امام هولاء اللاعبين
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*هههههههههههههههههاي

والله كلام يضحك ..

حتي إذا إفترضنا بأن السائل الموجود في القوارير بول وليس فايتامين فإننا نسبعد قيام لاعبي المريخ بهذا التصرف القبيح .. والحمد لله جاء الرد سريعاً من رئيس الإتحاد المحلي .. لكن .. لابد من مجلس المريخ أن يتخذ الإجراءات القانونية اللازمة ضد من روجوا لهذه الإشاعات والصور التي إلتقطت تدين أصحابها (( الجهات الإعلامية والأشخاص في الصورة )) فإما أن يثبتوا ما روجوا له أو يعاقبوا بالقانون ...
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*اما مسالة البول 
دا كلام غير صحيح لايتقبله المنطق للاتي 
 اولاً الكرة لعبت عصرا في جو حااااااااااااااااار ولاعبي المريخ ظلو يركضون اكثر ن ساعه ونصف بما فيها نصف ساعه لعملية الاحماء قبل المباراة 
ثانياً ان هناك لاعبين في المريخ نحن نعرفهم معرفة شخيصه فهم يحافظون علي الصلاة في ميقاتها كالباشا وهيثم مصطفي  وسعيدالسعودي وفيصل موسي وضفر وامير كمال والطاهر الحاج ورمضان عجب
ثالثاً هذا البول له نفس اللون وكل الكريستال يحمل نفس درجة اللون وهذا يتنافي مع العقل وهل من الممكن ان يتعري كل الناس امام بعضهم حتي غير المسلمين من لاعبي المريخ لايمكن ان يكشفوا عوراتهم امام بعض فكيف يتبولون هكذا لان السودانيين لايقبلون كشف عوراتهم خاص الرجال امام بعض 
رابعاً كان ممكن يتبول لاعبي المريخ سااااااكت مافي داعي للكرستال ليه قصدهم شنو يجو يشربوه تاني ام يريدون ان يحتفظو به كتذكار الافضل ان يتم التبول علي الارض دون الكرسيتال
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*وفيما يخص أكرم ...


عااااااااااااااافي منك يا راجل .. دايرنو ينضرب ويسكت !! هم إعتدوا عليه في الأول وهو وراهم الطفا النور منو ...   

كورنر :
ضربني وبكي سبقني وإشتكي ...
                        	*

----------


## Jamal Balal

*الهدف شنو من عملية البول ؟؟ اهانة و مذلة  المكان .. صح

طيب الاولى البول يكون على سجادة الارضية و الحيط  ..
*

----------


## زول هناك

*مبروووووووووووووووووك الفوز والعلقة كان وجدت علقة ساخنة في الملعب فقط
المريخ الان في فرح ولا يلتفت للفبركة في شي في الميدان ؟؟؟؟
دوما علاقة المريخ والنيل طيبة من دخل علي الخط الان ؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## Jamal Balal

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصادق عبد الوهاب
					

لابد  من ردع اكرم الهادى  فقد تعددت  همجيته  والحق اضرارا   لاحصر لها بسمعة المريخ---




هل كنت حاضرا للحادثه ام حكمت من خلال ما جاء فى صدر البوست .ام انه رد انطباعى ؟
*

----------


## شرقاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصادق عبد الوهاب
					

لابد  من ردع اكرم الهادى  فقد تعددت  همجيته  والحق اضرارا   لاحصر لها بسمعة المريخ---



ولماذا لا ندافع عن اكرم 
ربما يكون مظلوم وانا متاكد مظلوم 
الا تتذكر ماذا قال جمهور الهلال في اكرم وجرائدهم الم يصفوة بالرقاصة
لا تحكمو علي اكرم قبل ان تعرفو ماذا قالو لاعبي النيل 


*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة العكادي
					

[IMG][/IMG]



ههههههههههههههاي البول ده وضعوه في القوارير بالمسطره ولا شنو
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*بداية الامر 
فريق المريخ معروف بسمؤ الاخلاق وعلو كبرياء النفس 
ان فريقنا منذ ان بدات كرة القدم فى السودان هو معقل الاخلاق 
وهو راعى النفس الهميمة فى كل ميادين الحياة .
مريخنا يعلو الثريا بشموخه والنور الذى ينبسق عنه الضياء فى عالم 
كرة القدم ان كرة القدم فى الزمن السابق كانت للشواذ فكريا واخلاقيا 
فكان نادى المريخ قلعة من قلاع العلم وتاج على راس اهل الرياضة 
ان لاعبى كرة القدم فى السودان كما وصفهم د. شداد هم الفاقد التربوى 
ولاعبى المريخ خريجى اعرق الجامعات ومن اعرق الاسر والقبائل فى السودان .
فكيف للاعبين نحن نخجل وبعض المرات نعيب عليهم علو اخلاقهم التى كانت فى كثير من الاحيان 
تودى الى ان نخسر مبارياتنا مع اضعف الفرق لان كل حكام كرة القدم فى السودان يقولون لك 
ان لاعبى المريخ (مساكين)
كان ياتى الينا غريمنا المشهور بالاكاذيب والضلال بكل انواع المكايد والمؤامرات ونحن نقابلها 
بالاحسان وخاصة فى عهود الرجل الخلوق جمال الوالى فكنا نقابل الشتم صفحا ونقابل الاستهزاء عفوا 
ولكن ان يصل الامر الى هذا الحد فلا والف لا لابد من وقفة قوية تجاه ما حدث لا بد تلقين هؤلاء 
درسا فى الاستقامة والخلق الرشيد .
                        	*

----------


## الصادق هبانى

*بالذمة دا شكل مكتب عبثوا بمحتوياته (يا أيها الذين آمنوا إن جاءكم فاسق بنبأ فتبينوا أن تصيبوا قوماً بجهالة فتصبحوا على مافعلتم نادمين) صدق الله العظيم .
ياأخ العكادى ديل ناس حاقدين وقلوبهم سوداء على حاجة اسمها المريخ ..والله لو فعلوا ذلك لكنا أول ما يطالب بشطب كل من فعل ذلك ..تباً لمن روج هذه الإشاعة ونسال الله أن ينصر المريخ دوماً لتتقطع قلوبهم.

*

----------


## زول هناك

*نفى عبد الصمد محمد عثمان نائب رئيس نادي المريخ ورئيس بعثة النادي إلى الحصاحيصا ما نشرته بعض المواقع الإلكترونية من أكاذيب بادعاء أن لاعبي المريخ لوثوا مكاتب إستاد الخصاحيصا وتركوا قوارير ممتلئة بالبول فيها وبداخل الثلاجة الخاصة بالإستاد، وقال عبد الصمد: السوائل التي تحدثوا عنها عبارة عن عبوات (فايتمين سي) تمنح بواسطة الجهاز الطبي للاعبين، وذكر أن لاعبي المريخ لم يرتكبوا أي سلوك مشين، وأقسم عبد الصمد بأن الغرفة كانت نظيفة من كل دنس حتى لحظة خروجهم منها، ولم يستبعد أن يكون في الأمر مكيدة مدبرة يرغب أصحابها في الإساءة للمريخ، وختم عبد الصمد حديثه قائلاً: أشهد الله أن ما نسب إلى لاعبينا عارٍ من الصحة، من جهته ذكر محمد سيد أحمد رئيس اتحاد الحصاحيصا أن العلاقة بين اتحاده ونادي المريخ أكثر من متميزة ولا تؤثر فيها الشائعات وأحاديث المغرضين، وقال إن المريخ تبرعبإضاءة إستاد الحصاحيصا في العام 2006 وتبرع بمقاعد البدلاء في العام الماضي، وتنازل عن نصيبه في الدخل لاتحاد الحصاحيصا عدة مرات، وبالتالي لا يوجد ما يستدعي تشويه هذه العلاقة، وقال سيد أحمد: علاقتنا بنادي المريخ ستزداد قوة وتميزاً، ولن تؤثر عليها الأكاذيب والشائعات، كل ما تردد عن تلطيخ لاعبي المريخ لمكاتب الإستاد عارية من الصحة ولا يوجد ما يسندها، وقد تلقيت اتصالاً هاتفياً من الأخ عبد الصمد محمد عثمان وأوضح فيه الحقيقة، وشرح ما التبس على البعض، وختم محمد سيد أحمد حديثه بالتأكيد على أن المباراة انتهت بانتهاء صافرة الحكم، وأنهم لن يسمحوا لأي جهة بتخريب علاقة اتحاد الحصاحيصا بالمريخ.
*

----------


## عوض دندش

*المصور دة ليش ماجاب صورة لاعب ابول . دة كلام لايدخل العقل ياصفيراب
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انه زيف وادعاء كاذب
والحمدلله ظهر ذلك سريعا
يريدون ان ينتقصوا من صفوية المريخاب ولكن هيهات

*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة العكادي
					

نستنكر وندين هذه التصرفات فقد أفسدت علينا فرحة الفوز .. ومهما تكون الاسباب فإن التصرف مشين ولا يشبهنا كسودانيين فهذه فعله الكفرة الذين لا يحثهم دينهم على النظافة وهي شطر الايمان .. يجب أن يواجه هذا التصرف بالحزم من قبل مجلس الإدارة .. وأين رئيس البعثة من هذا الحدث ... والله المستعان ....

الحصاحيصا / حسن وراق




 

الأخ/ العكادي .. طوالي صدق الخبر وبصم عليه بالعشرة وكأن هذا الوراق كلامه مٌنزل!!!!!. 
إتفق مع كل مداخلات الأخ/ جمال.. كلامه راقي جداُ ولم ياتي إلا من مريخي غيور جداً.. له التحية. 
المصيبة الإدارة تخش وتطلع والبوست قاعد محله بدل ما يشوتو بعيد!!!!.


*

----------


## الجامرابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصادق عبد الوهاب
					

لابد  من ردع اكرم الهادى  فقد تعددت  همجيته  والحق اضرارا   لاحصر لها بسمعة المريخ---



أكرم بشر يتأثر بما يسمعه و قد سمع الاساءة التي طالته ووصلت اسرته فما احتمل ذلك و انتقم لنفسه و اسرته بضرب ملاحقيه بساقط القول
                        	*

----------


## KING1

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابن ادريس
					

بداية الامر 
فريق المريخ معروف بسمؤ الاخلاق وعلو كبرياء النفس 
ان فريقنا منذ ان بدات كرة القدم فى السودان هو معقل الاخلاق 
وهو راعى النفس الهميمة فى كل ميادين الحياة .
مريخنا يعلو الثريا بشموخه والنور الذى ينبسق عنه الضياء فى عالم 
كرة القدم ان كرة القدم فى الزمن السابق كانت للشواذ فكريا واخلاقيا 
فكان نادى المريخ قلعة من قلاع العلم وتاج على راس اهل الرياضة 
ان لاعبى كرة القدم فى السودان كما وصفهم د. شداد هم الفاقد التربوى 
ولاعبى المريخ خريجى اعرق الجامعات ومن اعرق الاسر والقبائل فى السودان .
فكيف للاعبين نحن نخجل وبعض المرات نعيب عليهم علو اخلاقهم التى كانت فى كثير من الاحيان 
تودى الى ان نخسر مبارياتنا مع اضعف الفرق لان كل حكام كرة القدم فى السودان يقولون لك 
ان لاعبى المريخ (مساكين)
كان ياتى الينا غريمنا المشهور بالاكاذيب والضلال بكل انواع المكايد والمؤامرات ونحن نقابلها 
بالاحسان وخاصة فى عهود الرجل الخلوق جمال الوالى فكنا نقابل الشتم صفحا ونقابل الاستهزاء عفوا 
ولكن ان يصل الامر الى هذا الحد فلا والف لا لابد من وقفة قوية تجاه ما حدث لا بد تلقين هؤلاء 
درسا فى الاستقامة والخلق الرشيد .



فعلا بلغ الامر مداه فلابد من الردع يا مجلسنا الهمام
                        	*

----------


## محمد عوض حبشي

*هذه عادات الجماعة الإشاعة وإشانة السمعة وسوء الظن نرجو أن لاننساق وراءها ونصدقهم ولابد بالرد عليهم بحملة إعلامية قوية بكشف الحقيقة وتقديم من وراءها للقضاء ورد رد حق الزعيم 
*

----------

